# 94 Altima not starting



## LMBK88 (Mar 8, 2005)

So I found this website a couple weeks ago and saw a lot of people were having the same problems I was having, but now I need some help.
The Altima was turning over but as soon as I'd press the gas pedal it would stall. It was hard to get it to turn over again but I managed to get it into my parking stall. Had the car towed to the dealer. Dealer said it was the Mass Air flow sensor. Well they wanted $750 to replace it, so I found one from a junk yard and put it in myself. The car seemed to run well after that (or so I thought). I drove it around a while and it seemed to be missing at idle speeds, but was fine when I gave it some gas. 
Well I was trying to sell the car before it started costing me MORE money, and it died on the guy I was trying to sell it to. Now the car wont turn over at all.
I saw some people found oil in the distributor so I checked and sure enough there was oil. Changed the distributor cap and spark plug wires cause those seemed to be in pretty bad shape too. Still wont turn over, doesn't seem like its getting a spark at all. 
Any ideas????


----------



## Dtech42 (Mar 6, 2005)

No problem, replace the ENTIRE distributor. The oil problem affects the Crank Position Sensor which in turn affects everything else. You can replace the distributor for about $200 or so if you know a good parts dealer and do it yourself. A little re-timing might be neccessary but better than paying Nissan $500+ to do it.

Good luck, it seems that distributor causes most ignition/drivability problem on this model.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Dtech42 said:


> No problem, replace the ENTIRE distributor. The oil problem affects the Crank Position Sensor which in turn affects everything else. You can replace the distributor for about $200 or so if you know a good parts dealer and do it yourself. A little re-timing might be neccessary but better than paying Nissan $500+ to do it.
> 
> Good luck, it seems that distributor causes most ignition/drivability problem on this model.



I agree with Dtech42, it sound like your distributor is gone. But be careful about rebuilt distributors. Depend on which company rebuilt it, you could be replacing it more than once, some people have on this site. Unfortunatly there is no after market replacment part, its a OEM part. Shop around for a good price and know what the warrenty is as well.

Frank


----------



## Dtech42 (Mar 6, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I agree with Dtech42, it sound like your distributor is gone. But be careful about rebuilt distributors. Depend on which company rebuilt it, you could be replacing it more than once, some people have on this site. Unfortunatly there is no after market replacment part, its a OEM part. Shop around for a good price and know what the warrenty is as well.
> 
> Frank


You might want to find a Brandywine store or some other similar place that will give you life-time replacement. Its the second best thing to a reliable part!


----------



## leckey73 (Apr 5, 2005)

*parts*



Dtech42 said:


> You might want to find a Brandywine store or some other similar place that will give you life-time replacement. Its the second best thing to a reliable part![/QU
> you can check Ebay they have one up there for parts.


----------

